# Kotor 1: Swoop tunen?



## Tronox1200 (14. Mai 2005)

Hi meine süßen Schnuggelbärschen,

kann man sein Swoop tunen? Ich will nämlich alle Quests machen und ich krieg einfach nidd die geforderten Zeiten.


*DANKE IM VORAUS*


----------



## Dirks (14. Mai 2005)

Tronox1200 am 14.05.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi meine süßen Schnuggelbärschen,
> 
> kann man sein Swoop tunen? Ich will nämlich alle Quests machen und ich krieg einfach nidd die geforderten Zeiten.
> 
> ...



Entgegen der vielen Erzählungen von personen im Spiel kann man sein Swoop nicht tunen. Um die geforderten Zeiten zu erreichen hilft nur eins: Üben, Üben, Üben... 
Ich habe immer vor dem Rennen (das erste bekommt man ja umsonst, wenn man überreden kann) gespeichert und nach missglückten versuchen wieder geladen- so hatte mein Unvermögen zumindest keine finianzellen Folgen.


----------



## Rosini (14. Mai 2005)

Tronox1200 am 14.05.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi meine süßen Schnuggelbärschen,
> 
> kann man sein Swoop tunen? Ich will nämlich alle Quests machen und ich krieg einfach nidd die geforderten Zeiten.
> 
> ...



Du weichst wahrscheinlich jedem Gegenstand aus. Fahr doch einfach über die Speedpats (kleine flache Dinger). Diese geben dir ausreichenden Geschwindigkeitsschub, damit du jedes Rennen gewinnen könntest.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2005)

Rosini am 14.05.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Tronox1200 am 14.05.2005 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ganze ist manchal etwas frustierend, denn bei den schwierigeren stercken ist die vorgabezeit meist nur durch das nutzen ganz bestimmer pad-kombinationen möglich bzw, manche pads sollte man nicht nutzen, obwohl die verführerisch gut auf der ideallinie positioniert erscheinen - aber leider kommt kurz danach dann ein echtes hindernis...

das dumme ist das neuladen der rennen, da verliert man noch schneller die lust, es 10 mal zu probieren... besser wäre es gewesen, wenn man bei mißerfolg einfach ne frage bekommt "noch ein versuch" und sofort ohne neuladen oder neu zur anmeldung zu gehen fahren könnte....


----------

